# For those worried about PT at BMQ



## P-Free (8 Sep 2005)

I've read and heard from alot of my FELLOW RECRUITS about PT and being worried about it. Don't worry. They don't want MACHINES..they want to MOLD you into what THEY want. They want to BREAK you into pieces and then BUILT you into a MASTERPIECE. They CANNOT break the fittest fuckers there, those ones will be the first to FAIL. 

Think about this..there will be people there who CANNOT even do the MIN 19 pushups. As long as you are better than them, you will be fine. The ones who cannot KEEP UP or do the MIN will be the ones the instructors keep a TRAINED EYE on. 

At the beginning DONT stick out. NEVER stick out. Stay in the middle, DONT go ALL out. 

Just suffer the pain in silence, don't bitch about it, you VOLUNTEERED for it. Now me personally, I am actually looking forward to the pain, sick fucker I am, but if you have low pain THRESHOLD just go somewhere else in your mind. Gardening, fishing, woodworking, whatever you like to do. No Mary Jane Rotten Crotch though, you cannot run with a hard on and it is cheating on the pushups.

Don't think, go. Just go. They will teach us what we need to know, even how to shower THEIR WAY. Everything is THEIR WAY..we want in, we follow their RULES.

End.


----------



## boehm (8 Sep 2005)

I agree with most of what you said P-Free. I never thought I would be able to do a 15km ruck march but guess what, on my SQ I did one. I was molded from my chubby old self into the masterpiece they wanted. Don't worry if you can't do the PT well when you get to basic (I couldn't) if you just cowboy up and do it you will be able to do anything they throw at you. 

STOP WASTING YOUR ENERGY WORRYING ABOUT THE PT AND JUST BLOODY WELL DO IT!


----------



## Bradboy (8 Sep 2005)

Damn man! and I thought running 3 km twice a day was going to be an asset. Stupid, stupid me!


----------



## J.R. (8 Sep 2005)

Interesting thread.  I went through basic a while ago and I am going in again (re-doing due to re-joining).  I was in terrific shape the first time round and I found that it enabled me to have more energy for all the other stuff that we have to deal with (you recover better when in better shape).  I agree that we should not get psyched out by the physical aspect, however, I think that those that want to prepare as much as they can, should do so.  They definitely look for improvement while there and it is easier to show improvement if you appear, or actually do, start from a low level of preparedness.  However, bear this in mind, when I got there and did the initial 2.4 KM run, I ran well under 9 minutes and well ahead of the pack, and when I finished I was barely winded.  I got the most crapped on afterward because I did not try hard enough.  Those that came in and were lying on the ground a panting mess - regardless of their time ( a few threw up), they worked hard and it showed and that is what they were looking for.  Only advice re. PT that I can provide is to give everything no matter what shape you are in when you arrive.  If you are in great shape, don't settle, push yourself as hard as everyone else, I wouldn't bother trying not to look as if you are in great shape if in fact you are.  Incidentally, standing out in PT never hurt anyone in my Platoon.  We won the inter-Platoon Sports Trophy every week we competed ... they wanted athletes and they wanted them to do well.  These competitions were a great diversion and a great way to burn stress.  Anyway, my 2 cents.  Good luck to all.


----------



## J.R. (8 Sep 2005)

Just some clarification ... they wanted people to do well in athletics, to compete as hard as they could.  They didn't necessary have to be great athletes.  

Also, they definitely break you down and build you up.  When being yelled at, I didn't go anywhere mentally, I stayed right there and focused on what I had to do.  There is usually a reason for their yelling; there is so much to do and so many details to complete that it is not possible to get everything right.  That will be a given.  So, when inspection time rolls around and you have been working on your area all the prior evening and a good part of the morning and everything is neat and tidy, then your clothes are ripped from the hangers, shelves, etc. and strewn on the floor  :crybaby:, I would just stay there and keep working.  Not everyone is going to have this happen all the time.  You do get better at dealing with the details and eventually you would be amazed at how well you do; listen, learn, and follow. 8)


----------



## boehm (8 Sep 2005)

I want to clarify my previous post. I did not mean by any means that you can go to basic as a fat tub of lard and expect to do well. What I meant is that it does not matter if you are not the worlds greatest runner or you can bench press a car. If you cowboy up and always try your best you will be able to do anything required and who knows buy the end what used to seem hard might just seem a whole lot easier! 

On the other hand if you choose not to give it your all you do not deserve to be there anyways! The lazy will be weeded out! All you have to do is try and you will succeed!


----------



## J.R. (8 Sep 2005)

I concur! ;D


----------



## Fry (8 Sep 2005)

I wonder who those words are directed at P-Free??? HMM 

Very inspiring words indeed. Only reason why I'm pissed, is because in june, I wasn't working and I was training hard, and was in decent shape. Since I Started that God-awful job, I had just about NO TIME to do the amount of PT that I wanted to, thus my level fell durastically. Now I left the job earlier than planned to get ...."primed" at least before BMQ so I don't fail it, or look like a big nothing.


----------



## J.R. (8 Sep 2005)

I wouldn't sweat it (pun intended) Fry, as mentioned above, improvement is what they are looking for.  If you show up with an 11:00 2.4 KM and improve, that would be great.  However, for those that start out doing really well in PT and find that they actually get worse, I wouldn't sweat that either.  From my experience, if you are in super shape when you arrived, due to a really thorough and appropriate work out routine, then you actually could get worse as the course progresses (the PT might not be as intense as your workouts and you would be dealing with other stresses and not much sleep, so it should not be a surprise).  It happened to me and the PT instructor told me at the end that it was normal.  Once again, I guess there is no point worrying about PT too much, just push yourself when there and things should work out.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (9 Sep 2005)

I appreciate the knowledge being shared by those with experience.  And while it may be somewhat compforting...

As someone who is three weeks away from BMQ.  I can't help but say NO, NO, NO.

No matter what is waiting for me when I get off that plane, I want to know deep inside that I did every single thing I could to ensure success.  When it comes to a decision to take on a career like this, allowing myself to slide on the first battle front of my career is unacceptable.  

Imagine the person who washes out.  They'd have their whole life to say to themselves, if only I'd tried a little harder.

Not this Cat.


----------



## Fry (9 Sep 2005)

I agree, that's why I quit the job and am cramming in a month plus of PT and stuff... But these guys are only saying, if you can't run marathon and can't do pushups with one arm and a car on your back, don't sweat it, because the instructors will whip ya into better shape.


----------



## boehm (9 Sep 2005)

> No matter what is waiting for me when I get off that plane, I want to know deep inside that I did every single thing I could to ensure success.  When it comes to a decision to take on a career like this, allowing myself to slide on the first battle front of my career is unacceptable.
> 
> Imagine the person who washes out.  They'd have their whole life to say to themselves, if only I'd tried a little harder.



Words of wisdom my friends!



> But these guys are only saying, if you can't run marathon and can't do pushups with one arm and a car on your back, don't sweat it, because the instructors will whip ya into better shape.



EXACTLY!


----------



## J.R. (9 Sep 2005)

I agree 100% with both of you (Fry and boehm).   I worked out like crazy the first time and it went very well.   I am working out like crazy again.   I know how being in excellent condition translates in Basic.   However, I also know that people arrived with a wide range of abilities and motivation.   And it seemed as though if you meet the standards coming in and you push yourself as hard as you can while there, you should be fine.   Whatever works ...


----------



## P-Free (9 Sep 2005)

No..my message weren't directed at any one person, just the thoughts I had at the moment after reading from VARIOUS places of people worried about the PT..

People aren't worried about the inspections or the classes..why, well because THEY will teach US about them. Same with PT, they will teach us. 

I'm just hoping they cook chicken on Sunday's like Mom cooks it...


----------



## paracowboy (9 Sep 2005)

Sunday was always roast beef and Yorkshire pudding when I still ate in the mess.

And the fit guys do not fail first. They are certainly not deliberately failed. The fitter you are, the easier the training will be on you. That is why I have spent so much time on here teaching about it. 

But, you are right when you say that it isn't strictly about physical fitness. It ain't. Which is also why I have so many posts saying, essentially, "Shut up, cowboy up, sign up".

Good post, good thread, good attitude. Well done.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (9 Sep 2005)

hoorah


----------



## J.R. (9 Sep 2005)

Nice to hear from someone who really knows ... thanks paracowboy.  I think that Army.ca is a wonderful resource, however, I also wonder how much people get worked up a little more and worried because of all the conflicting advice etc. that they will read here.  In '88 I was completely ignorant of the whole process in Basic.  I had what the recruiters told me, but it was very little and there was no Internet.  My friends and I assumed that everyone in the military was really fit and that if we did not start out being able to do tonnes of pushups and situps and run like hell, then we would definitely get booted out right away.  As far as inspections, drill, polishing of boots, classes, etc.  We had no idea of what were getting ourselves into.  In a sense, I wonder if having little in the way of pre-conceived notions helped to make us more easily trainable ... there was no, hey this is not what I read, etc.  Anyway, our only resource at the time was 'An Officer and a Gentleman', and that is exactly how I thought things would go.  I was probably a lot closer to that in '88 than in '95 though. :


----------



## J.R. (9 Sep 2005)

Oh yeah ... yorkshire pudding ... hmmm ... seemed like a favourite in every mess on all my postings.  Boy does that bring back memories!  Just the thought of it and I can smell Cornwallis ... at 18 it felt like Alcatraz.  Hey, I know that this goes against what I have said in other parts of this thread (relax etc.), but for those that have gone through Basic, and in particular Cornwallis, do you remember the first night in barracks?  We had at least half a dozen guys blubbering away :crybaby: ... this was before all this help was available to prepare.  I found it eerie in the shacks in the middle of the night, with all these strangers, after being dumped on all evening, all you could hear was sporadic blubbering and it was pitch black in there.  Not trying to scare anyone though ...   ;D


----------



## Fry (9 Sep 2005)

yorkshire pudding kicks ass, I love it.


Oh, and I can run 4km without stopping for a breather! First time today! It's not big for many of you, but for me, it's real big, never ever did this before. I'm quite proud actually. Also, since I quit work and started running daily, I lost 3.5 lbs! Yay


----------



## paracowboy (9 Sep 2005)

Ego, I didn't have anything to go on but what my elders said, either. Seemed to work.

But, I look at it this way: I treat these wannabe's like recruits, (as best I can over the Internet. Little hard to reach out and choke them. But, I'm working on it.) and the site is a means of preparing them with the proper attitude before they get to Recruit School. If it helps make more soldiers, it can only be a good thing. And, no amount of info is going to change their basic personalities. The weak will still quit. The strong will still perservere. The loons will still get weeded out.

Besides, I think I'm over-trained. I can't stop myself anymore.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (9 Sep 2005)

damn,
thought I was gonna slip through,
then you had to add that "loon" thing ;D


----------

